# The Blues Brothers



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel like I need to write about my two lovely blue boys, Odysseus and Sir Galahad. The live side by side, Odysseus in his 3 gallon cylinder and Sir Galahad in his Medium Petco Keeper (1.75 gallon). I *think* they can see each other but they never seem to interact, so maybe they can't. They are both very non-aggresive fish -- they like to pose but never seem to really flare. I have a feeling they'd be a one of those very unusual male pairings that could live together safely, but I don't think I could ever be willing to risk that. I'd like them to be friends, and when they get their upgrade tanks (5 gallon types), I hope they'll be happy side by side and able to play with each other through the glass.

They really are different in terms of taste. Odysseus will eat his OO or NLS like a champ, but wasn't very fond of OO flakes. Galahad doesn't want to each much yet, but the flakes seem to be the best of the bunch. Odysseus hates blue objects (especially dark blue) and did not like the blue petco plant I put in his tank on and off. Galahad has a sky blue plant in his tank and seems unruffled by it. Neither of them seem interested in caves, although Galahad seemed to like moving his around his tank. He ignored the ping-pong ball completely, however. Maybe I should try one with Odysseus.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your boys sound really cute!


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

So I made my weekly pilgrimage to the local Petco and got floating mirrors for both of my boys. While I was there, a young woman and her grandmother were nosing around the bettas. She already has one, and decided to impulse-buy another. No heater, lousy food, etc. I could not convince her that anything different would matter because she's had others that all lived for about 5 years like that. Ugh.

Odysseus likes his ping-pong ball. Galahad will now eat small amounts of Omega One Betta Buffet Flakes. So that is good, I guess.


----------

